# Wa handle question



## JoBone (Aug 20, 2018)

hello,

When using a cut dowel method, what width do people cut the slot in the dowel and how wide do you make the tang hole?

I am using a 1/2” dowel with about 4mm cut
Thanks, Joe


----------



## dwalker (Aug 20, 2018)

If I were making it for a specific knife, I would measure it and fit it accordingly. You could make it a little snug and do a burn in or make it a little loose and epoxy it. I prefer to make it just right to a little snug and affix it with beeswax with a little burn in prior if necessary.


----------



## JoBone (Aug 20, 2018)

I got the handle making bug after making the first one for one of my knives.


----------



## tedg (Aug 20, 2018)

I made my first handle a while back, can't stop.


----------

